# More information: Rollfast Space Racer



## Badot (May 5, 2011)

Hey everyone, sorry for my ignorance but I'm not very into the older bicycles. A few days ago, however, I found this next to a trash can... after knocking on a few doors I found out it was indeed for the trash and snatched it up. Can anyone give me any more insight on it? It's a Rollfast Space Racer, and that's about all I know. I'm debating on whether I want to try and sell it, or motorize it, so could anyone take a stab at the value? It has a few scratches on the paint, and a few places with exposed metal so it looks like someone took a wire wheel to it at some point to clean it up a bit, but it's not bad. It rides okay... there's a metallic click/thunk that goes with the pedals I haven't taken a look at, and it pulls right.

Anyways, thanks in advance.

P.S.: I go crazy with rust spots on frames (I'm an engineer ) and it's taking everything I've got to not strip it down and repaint it... Save for the rust though, I really like how it looks.


----------



## ericbaker (May 5, 2011)

looks like its in good shape, probably early-mid 60s. Not terribly valuable i dont think, around or under $100. The pulling may be from a bent fork. Collectors would rather original finish most of the time, but not too many collectors would jump at this so a quality re-paint may be good to sell to someone outside the hobby as a cruiser


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 6, 2011)

Since it has a 'buuls' eye' headbadge, I'd say it's closer to 58-60. But a very basic bike, I don't think any collectors would mind if you fixed it up how you like. If it was a boys' bike with a tank, that'd be a different story!


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 9, 2013)

*to infinity and beyond*

i am picking this space racer up tonight for $100

from the info i have seen i think that is an ok deal. waht do you think?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 9, 2013)

sbusiello said:


> i am picking this space racer up tonight for $100
> 
> from the info i have seen i think that is an ok deal. waht do you think?
> 
> View attachment 112919




That's a sweet deal!


----------

